# [SOLVED]Safe to migrate to libata for SCSI RAID system?

## Havin_it

Hello,

I see that CONFIG_IDE has become deprecated in gentoo-sources, but before I do anything about it I'd like to be reasonably sure the move is safe for my rather old Dell server. It runs on an Adaptec PERC2/Si SCSI RAID controller (aacraid driver), configured with two RAID5 arrays: one is the boot drive containing both physical and extended/logical partitions, the other is unpartitioned (the raw device is formatted to Ext3). There's also a SCSI cdrom drive, though I don't use it.

I'm not all that educated about ATA/IDE/SCSI definitions, but I'm under the impression that I still need either CONFIG_IDE or CONFIG_ATA if I'm using SCSI. Is this correct?

If so, what sub-options do I need to select for SCSI support? Also, as my drives/partitions are already named sd* I'm told that they should keep their old names, but is this guaranteed? For example, could partition-order be ordered differently? And could the cdrom's name change?

I'm probably being paranoid over nothing, but physical access to the machine is tricky so I really want to cover all bases and avoid making an unbootable kernel. Thanks in advance!Last edited by Havin_it on Sat Mar 20, 2010 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not all that educated about ATA/IDE/SCSI definitions, but I'm under the impression that I still need either CONFIG_IDE or CONFIG_ATA if I'm using SCSI. Is this correct?
> 
> 

 

No, for pure SCSI you do not need IDE or SATA/PATA support. Didn't need before, do not need now.

----------

## Havin_it

Great news, thanks! Have rebuilt and all works well. No idea how I got so misinformed, but thanks for the correction.

----------

